# Looking for info on routes to India ~1900-1915



## Ketaped (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm trying to fill in gaps on my family tree. I would love to know what the common routes were that led passengers to India in the time period between 1899-1914 or so. Aside from one journey, I have _*no*_ idea what country they would have been departing from as I have many gaps in my timeline, so any help filling in these routes would be invaluable leads. The related question, I suppose, is if passenger manifests from any of these ports still exist anywhere. I have tried reaching out to the State Archives in India for a number of requests with no responses, so arrivals and departures from non-Indian ports appear to be my only hope.

A few of the backstory details:

I know I had relatives from the Austro-Hungarian Empire who were in New York City in 1897, but by 1898/9 they were in India. By 1900, at least one was back in NYC, I'm unsure of how or where they traveled, as I *might* have a return trip for the other to NYC in 1899 from England, however I know she was back in India in 1902 and was still there around 1904, 1906, 1909, 1911 and 1913/4. However, I have passenger manifests from England showing her leaving there and traveling to Bombay in 1913, and in 1914 I have a manifest for her leaving England and traveling to NYC.

Since I can't find passenger manifests for more than one trip for them in the UK, and they were clearly bouncing around at least somewhat, I'm hoping that if I can identify the common passenger shipping routes that eventually led to India, (from anywhere, since aside from the one trip, I have no idea where they departed from!) that I might be able to find them... maybe.

TIA!


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ketaped,

A few of the British companies running to India over that time span;
P and O.
British India.
Brocklebank.

The other route NY to India - could be via the UK or continent so the number of shipping companies that would have traded to India are enormous. I have put a link that shows an alphabetical list of shipping companies. Not all by any means traded on the India routes but to give you any idea of the difficulty of your search. Without some more information - shipping company - ships name etc etc you have a mammoth task.

http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/brock.shtml

Regards

Hawkey01


----------

